# Leaked ETKA Printouts Reveal 4.0T FSI Power Levels for Audi S6, S7, S8 and A8 4.0T



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out these reported ETKA printouts that have begun floating around the web. Darkop just posted a link to these in our post earlier today about the S7. We knew a version of the 4.0T was coming for the A8, S8, S6, S7, RS 7 and RS 6 but these details really confirm more about time in market and also horsepower.

If this accurate, then we're reading this that the horsepower for the A8 fitment (above) will be 420 hp and it is expected in the market (Europe at least) by October of 2011. Also above is information for the S8 which will weigh in at 518 hp and arrive November 2011. Horsepower and arrival for the S7 (immediately below) will be 408 hp and arrive in November 2011 and the S6 (second below) will be identically powered and arrive at the same time.



















Thanks darkop for sharing. These appear to be hosted by RS6.com so likely turned up there first. We sincerely appreciate the tip.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. This engine will be a tuner's paradise. :laugh:


----------



## jgt14 (Feb 9, 2011)

Given the "actual" HP of the current S4, what do you think the real numbers will be on the S6/S7?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

jgt14;bt826 said:


> Given the "actual" HP of the current S4, what do you think the real numbers will be on the S6/S7?[/QUOTE
> 
> those arrival dates George, do you mean those to be Euro dates or USA dates? i am guessing Euro.
> i ask because i have a customer who is ordering an A7 and will trade in for an S7 if the times are far enough apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ProjectA3;bt846 said:


> jgt14;bt826 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the "actual" HP of the current S4, what do you think the real numbers will be on the S6/S7?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Rabbit222 (Oct 7, 2004)

Will the T represent a Turbo or a Supercharged motor?


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

George...
Is Audi perhaps planning on taking the same route Bentley did by offering a single and a twin turbo setup? This would sort of make sense as the twin turbo setup would be what differentiates the S from RS models. wouldn't they run the risk of fewer RS sales if both had the same engines with different tunes? Cosmetic differences aside I'm guessing quite a few S model owners would be satisfied with after market tuning options placing them in a similar power range. On another note why hasn't the entire group considered any further R&D into twincharged motors with larger displacements than the 1.4 that was named engine of the year a couple years ago? They have people working on supercharged motors and turbocharged motors but seemingly no interest in the aforementioned. To me it would just seem to make some sense to pool resources if there was a known winning formula.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rabbit222;bt852 said:


> Will the T represent a Turbo or a Supercharged motor?


T is now anything forced induction but 4.0T will be turbocharged - biturbo to be specific, at least in higher hp configuration.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

the_mizarc;bt853 said:


> George...
> Is Audi perhaps planning on taking the same route Bentley did by offering a single and a twin turbo setup? This would sort of make sense as the twin turbo setup would be what differentiates the S from RS models. wouldn't they run the risk of fewer RS sales if both had the same engines with different tunes? Cosmetic differences aside I'm guessing quite a few S model owners would be satisfied with after market tuning options placing them in a similar power range. On another note why hasn't the entire group considered any further R&D into twincharged motors with larger displacements than the 1.4 that was named engine of the year a couple years ago? They have people working on supercharged motors and turbocharged motors but seemingly no interest in the aforementioned. To me it would just seem to make some sense to pool resources if there was a known winning formula.


I'm not positive on the spec of the lower hp engine yet. We'll see. Biturbo with different tunes worked in the case of the B5 S4 and RS 4. Also, as we see with the TTS 2.0T and the TT 2.0T motor, they can readily do multiple specs of seemingly the same engine.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected];bt855 said:


> I'm not positive on the spec of the lower hp engine yet. We'll see. Biturbo with different tunes worked in the case of the B5 S4 and RS 4. Also, as we see with the TTS 2.0T and the TT 2.0T motor, they can readily do multiple specs of seemingly the same engine.


Well here's a bit more info. Anyway of confirming this? It would seem to follow the trend I was suggesting.

http://killwithfire.blogspot.com/2011/02/future-audi-s6-and-s8-engines-revealed.html


----------

